# Interlux paint



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone has experience with this paint. At first I thought it's for boat but then it said "above waterline". I've seen this in Craigslist lately. Quote below...

*Interlux Paint For Sale - $29 (San Pedro)*

Date: 2009-08-01, 12:20AM PDT
Reply to: sale-w3ytw-129993[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

INTERLUX Brightside Polyurethane, Hatteras Off White, Quart #Y4208 

The look of a two-part polyurethane with the application ease of a standard enamel. Teflon additives provide excellent stain and abrasion resistance. UV stabilizers ensure high gloss and color retention. Poly-Flow 4000 resin is self-leveling and provides excellent abrasion resistance and chemical resistance. May be brushed or sprayed on fiberglass, wood, aluminum or steel. For best results, prepare surface with Prekote Primer. At least two coats are required. For use above true waterline. VOC compliant. 

* Base Formulation: One-part polyurethane with Teflon® 
* Recommended Application Method: Brush, roller, airless/conventional spray 
* Number of Coats Recommended: Two 
* Primer Needed: Prekote Primer, Model 492876 
* Drying Time: To touch: 1 to 3 hrs. Drying Time to Recoat: 8 to 16 hrs. 
* Coverage: Brush: 137sq.ft./qt., 550sq.ft./gal.; spray: 110sq.ft/qt., 440sq.ft./gal. 
* Thinner: Brush: 333, Model 117945; spray: 216, Model 117598 

We also have other colors #'s- 4237-4258-4360-4217-4190-4205. West Marine's price is 42.99 Plus Tax. Our price to you is 29.99 Plus tax. That's a savings of $12. If you buy 2 quarts the price goes down to $27.99 a piece. Give us a call at xxx-xxx-xxxx or at our shop at xxx-xxx-xxxx. Our hours are 10am to 6pm.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

why would you want it? It seems like a finish to be applied by hvlp and wouldn't really be good for many applications.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Just trying to be more informative about the product. I'm the type that like to know things.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

sure. Didn't know if you wanted to try to paint a house with it or what :laughing: 

How much is this stuff normally?

EDIT: nevermind I didn't read a price before.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

They make a lot of speacely paint Boat ,pools are the first to that come to mind.


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

Softy said:


> Anyone has experience with this paint. At first I thought it's for boat but then it said "above waterline". I've seen this in Craigslist lately
> .
> This is boat paint i used it on my old boat. That's why there giving you west marine's price.Above the waterline paint is to be used on the top of the boat that is not underwater.Bottom paint is used below the waterline.


----------

